# berkshire disposable stakes



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

how do the berkshire disposable stakes work? i was thinking about buying some but i'm not sure if they work good?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gilgetter uses them and I believe he's pretty happy with them.

I use Pogo's


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

I use the heavy duty ones, and like them. On my private land set up, i run a quick link connector so i can move traps fast if needed. If I'm in a hurry I just flag them and dig them out in the spring. It beats carrying stakes for me.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

how do they work? any pix of using them.


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

They work just fine for me. I've held coyotes in sandy soil. I don't have a pic of them but can take some tonight if i have time. 

As with everything trapping related...take some time and do some research and try different products. You'll find what you like to use and what doesn't work for you.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The 'stake' is attached to a cable that gets hooked somehow to the trap-w/ S hook, quick link or preferably some king of swivel. The 'stake is driven straight into the ground(creek bottom etc) with a driver or rerod until the loop is where you want it-I prefer right at ground level or slightly below. When a critter is caught or Joe trap crook pulls on it the 'stake' which is 3" or so wide will turn as the cable is attached to the center of the 'stake'. t take a whale of a lot of pull to get it out-actually impossible even in the sand up here. I have driven then in-in the sand and not been able to get the rerod out and the cable was only 14-16 inches long. Length for your situation may be different and a couple length might be desirable for your different soils. Usually lengths sold are 14-18 inches but buy some cable and make your own. You could use them to tie out the dog.

I said 'creek bottom' but I have not used them in mud/muck.

I carry a round point shovel and it takes 2 bites to dig them out when I pull the trap. Wnen using quick links just carry a small adj wrench and tighten the link and the crook will need a wrench to get the trap-I hope.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

do they make them that you can re use?


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

yes they are reusable....


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

havent tried them but i do use pogos. this spring while pulling my pogos with the bucket of my tractor i was actually bending the heavy j hooks open before the washer would come out. that right there tells me no animal is going to pull one of them out.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i bought some of these at the convention and i was seeing if they worked and one if em already broke. how do you put them in?


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Berkshires come in 3 flavors-standard,heavy duty and soft ground.
The standards and soft ground,can be driven with a 3/8 inch rebar with the driving end cut at an angle(The angled end keeps you from putting the driver through the hole in the end) .The heavy duties have a driving point on the end of them.A 3/8 inch rebar with a pencil point is used on these.
To put them in correctly--place your driver into the end,pull your cable tight and parallel to your driver--drive straight down to your desired depth.Take hold of the top end of the cable and give it a good pull--straight up.
This should have turned your Berkshire parallel to the surface.
You are now ready to hold any elephants,mastadons or saber toothed tigers you encounter.
Tom Olson


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've used the standard and heavy-duty berkshires. I prefer the HD because when I pulled the standard stakes, they often bent in half. This hasn't been a problem with the HD. 

I put together some 1 1/2" and 2" pogos and drivers (bought the tips at the MTA Convention). I'm planning to try them on a '**** line this year. Hopefully I'll be able to set the 2" at the deep ends of my drowning wires. We'll see how many rocks I find. LOL

They all work great. As far as holding power, I set a 2" (using 11 gauge) wire in the back yard. When I tried to pull it- the wire broke!

That's holding power.

John


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

Here's a question: If they're called DISPOSABLE anchors why are you guys digging and pulling to get them back? Sounds like more work than pulling stakes to me.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm cheap plus they weigh a lot less than stakes and take up less room. Plus there harder for theives to pull.



Griff


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

skidway said:


> Here's a question: If they're called DISPOSABLE anchors why are you guys digging and pulling to get them back? Sounds like more work than pulling stakes to me.


Money.......


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

money, but also I don't leave a trace that i've been there when i trap someone else's property. It's just a good practice to keep gaining permission.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Most companies dont call them diposable stakes. I think thats more of a berkshire thing. I think a better term is cable stake. they are easy to get out of the ground too. I have a bar that takes them out faster than pulling out my double re-rod.

Mike


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I started out with Berkshires and then switched to Pogo's last year. I pull every stake when I leave...then inspect, repair or replace the anchor when I'm back home. 

I bend both the Berkshires and the Pogo's in half when I lever them out. No big deal to hammer them flat again and re-use a few times before replacing.

I make my own cable stakes with 3/32" cable that I cut about 22-23" long. This allows a fairly generous loop on top for pulling...and still plenty of depth to hold in my sandy soils.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've retrieved all my Pogos from last year, moved them around 3-4 times. A coupe got frozen in but since this was a field to be planted, I went and removed after thaw. You always want to error on the side of caution when farmer's machinery may be in jepardy. If you have money to burn or are making lots of loot, you could leave them in the woods. As gramma used to say though, "Waste not, want not"


----------

